# job interview in kennels!



## Dogzrunning (Mar 26, 2012)

heey! Got an interview in kennels soon and i really want this job, was just wondering what questions are they going to ask me so that i can prepare?:yikes:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't help but good luck  always great when you can work with dogs x


----------



## Dogzrunning (Mar 26, 2012)

thank you anywaay


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't give them chance to ask any questions...If it was me i'd just chatter about how much i love animals,they won't be able to get a word in edgeways.

Good luck & hope you get the job!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Just be yourself -  Talk about your interests and why you want to do this. Think of some questions which you think they may ask and think of your answers ina dvance for example: 

'Why do you want to work with dogs?'

'What experience can you bring to our kennels?'

'Where do you see yourself in one / two years time?'

An interview is a two way dicussion. You to find out about the employer and whether you want to work for them and for them to find out about you. 

So think of questions which you want to ask to


----------



## Dogzrunning (Mar 26, 2012)

this has helped me thanks very much!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Questions they might ask:

What experience do you have with dogs?

Do you have allergies - if so, what are they?

Why do you want to work in this particular kennel?

What are your views on neutering/vaccinations/?

What can you tell me/us about dog's health, how would you recognise a dog being "off colour"?

How would you alleviate boredom in kennels for the dogs?

What would you do if you passed a kennel and saw the food hadn't been eaten?

How flexible are you?



(As I spent many years interviewing kennel staff, these are just some of the questions I would ask junior staff, I would expect them to have their own answers.  )


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

other things that may be asked

Have you any qualifications in animal care?

Any qualifications in animal first aid?

What would you do in these scenarios? (scenarios can include - scared dog, nervous aggressive dog, dog with injury to leg, dog has leg though collar and choking, dog is choking on a toy/object, breaking up a dog fight and many more scenarios)

as well as the questions already mentioned


Remember you get to ask questions too

Make sure you get clarification on hours, breaks, holidays, whether your dog(s) can go to work with you if you have any, transport - who would be your direct supervisor and would they allow time for you to train in animal first aid/care to become more qualified (by allow time I mean if a local college is running an evening course can you get out of work slightly early to get there or if there is a course on animal care that is every Wednesday or whatever afternoon can you go for the 6-10 weeks they would normally cover)

Good luck and most importantly - go there feeling confident and eager


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Preparation is definately the key, so you are not left floundering if they ask you a question.

Look smart and smile adn talk with passion for the job? If they say things like tell me about yourself/ your last job then try and work it also around covering areas they have mentioned in the advertisement like flexibility etc,

Most of my interviews have been for office based jobs, but more recently seem to ask alot of these type of questions and OH has had the same for youth work - we have just been though the dummy's guide to interviews had lots of useful tips.

Tell me about a time when or how would you manage ..... (tailor to job)

I.e. tell me about a time when you were under pressure in your job

tell me about a time when you found yourself in a situation with a reactive dog

How would you minimse the risk of infection

How would you handle a nervous dog

By asking to tell you about a time they are looking for perhaps experience in that scenario but you can always answer well I have not come across the situation where was in a situation with a reactive dog; at my last place of work we followed procedures to try and avoid this situation by.......

Don't know if rescue or boarding or some other kind (?) of kennels but the questions may be different I guess based on the scenarios of whether customer facing.

Oooh one question interviewers seem to love is the strengths and weaknesses. The weaknesses one is a funny one, the book advises to say something not too daft, like I am a workaholic (although with a job like working with dogs can imagine you can get that in how passionate and what enjoyment you get from it), I don't know if there is an area that you are weak in but can back it up with examples to show how you are rectifying that?

Good luck!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

As mentioned before, your experience with dogs, motivation to work with them and general attitude will likely be top of their list while interviewing you! They will likely ask you a bit about yourself at the start of the interview, just to get a general feel for the sort of person you are.

Good luck, working in kennels isn't the best pay in the world but it's very rewarding, I love it


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

How did the interview go


----------

